# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  aircrack-ng Linux Howto

## zyrusthc

Ich habe ein Howto zu aircrack-ng geschrieben, was ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.
http://zyrusthc.homeip.net/include.p...d&threadid=272

Greeez Oli

----------


## WaTcHmE

die Seite läd nicht...
vielleicht könntest du das per C&P hier reinhängen, anstatt per DynDNS zu verlinken?

----------


## zyrusthc

> die Seite läd nicht...
> vielleicht könntest du das per C&P hier reinhängen, anstatt per DynDNS zu verlinken?


Ein paar Sekunden gedult, die Seite lädt das schon!

----------


## Flightbase

dauert wirklich seeeehr lange.

greets, Nik

----------

